# Not responding to clomid



## sophia_snail (Nov 7, 2010)

After 3 unsuccessful DIUI treatments I have just had my first cycle with clomid, except the first scan at 12 days showed no activity at all, and a second scan 4 days later showed very little either...... The nurse said we need to see the doctor as this counts as not responding to the clomid, even though my cycle varies from 34-56 days. We have an appointment with the consultant in 3 weeks time, but I am likely to worry myself sick until then.... Do people have any experience of this sort of thing? Is there other things they can try or does it look like IVF might be the way to go?


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Clomid can be hit & miss in my experience. I used it 4 times, sometimes had 1 follicle other times 3, same dose. You probably need to see the doc to up your dose or move onto injectable drugs like in IVF which will give you a better chance anyway. Try not to panic in the meantime.


----------

